# "przywidzieć się" po ang



## linguos

Wiele bilingulanych słowników (zarówno tych drukowanych jak i internetowych) nie zawiera w ogóle tego słowa, z kolei te z nich, które mają je w swym zbiorze często tłumaczą je jako "to appear", co nie wydaje mi się właściwym tłumaczeniem. Wśród znaczeń czasownika "to appear" w monolingualnym słowniko nie znajdziemy niczego, co by odpowiadało esencji polskiego "przywidzieć się"...

Jak więc wy byście przetłumaczyli ten polski zwrot na język angielski? 

Jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśl, to "to imagine" i różne pochodne, np.

"Musiało się Ci to przewidzieć" przetłumaczyłbym jako "It must have been only your imagination"

Jakie są wasze propozycje?


----------



## BezierCurve

Do tego zdaje się służą ciągłe formy czasowników typu see czy hear (to be seeing / to be hearing things).


----------



## dreamlike

Rzeczywiście, w języku angielskim nie istnieje żaden czasownik, wyrazić to można w ten sposób: You must be seeing things.


----------



## linguos

@BC: Owszem, ale brak takiego bezpośredniego odpowiednika, prawda? Nawet moja nauczycielka angielskiego miała z tym problem i nie była zadowolona z "to be imagining/seeing/hearing things". Spodziewała się jakiegoś bardziej ścisłego odpowiednika.


----------



## dreamlike

Jest jeszcze make-believe, ale znaczy troszeczkę co innego.


----------



## dn88

Można jeszcze coś w tym rodzaju wyrazić za pomocą "dream":

_Musiało się Ci to przywidzieć. - You must have dreamed it._


----------



## Ben Jamin

Maybe the teacher expected "hallucination".


----------



## LilianaB

Is it _przywidzieć _or _przewidzieć _in Polish? _Coś ci się przewidziało_, or _przywidziało_? I only know _przewidziało_ but maybe somebody who lives in Poland can clarify that. In English you could say: _you must have been dreaming_, as one of the alternatives, _its all in your head_,   _you must have imagined it_.


----------



## dreamlike

It's *przywidzieć* and *przywidziało,* although one is very likely to hear people say "Coś ci się przewidziało", since it's a very common mistake.


----------

